# Hello From Texas



## Sarodentry (May 24, 2010)

Hello! I have been looking for active mouse breeding sites. I am trying to get into the mouse fancy but it seems that the fancy mice aren't as popular here as they are in some other states. This is ok though, I am hoping that I can do some shows with mice if I can get my hands on a couple type mice and maybe some with real big ears.

Anyways if you want to know anything you can always message me!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and welcome!!
I have had some adorable pet shop type mice over the years and loved them all but have just become the lucky owner of some absolutely super(I know im prob biased) typy show stock mice with great big ears so I totally relate to where you're coming from on the ear front! :lol: I wish you the very best in your search for some super big-eared mousies


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

:welcomeany

xx


----------



## Sarodentry (May 24, 2010)

Thanks Guys! Hi WindyHill! lol Thank you for your kind words TBK (hope the abbrev. is ok_)


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome! Wouldn't it be nice to have a breeder who lived near you? I'm in the same situation. I know of breeders in Arizona and New Mexico, but the distances are large...the closest breeders to me are a few hundred miles as well. Keep looking, though, there are new peeps joining this site on an almost daily basis.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

:welcome1 distance seems to be a problem for everyone.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I have a mouse-breeding friend from near Abilene although now she lives in IL. She does come down to Texas about twice a year though (near the holidays).


----------



## Sarodentry (May 24, 2010)

Thanks guys! I hadn't realized there were breeders in NM. NM is only approx 75 miles away from where I live at the moment, well White sands is anyways. Distance is always a problem I guess lol, I'd ship but im afraid with my luck id get sick animals.

Jack that sounds cool however with my husbands work we go to visit family during the holidays, im going to see if I can work some stuff out with a few breeders around christmas or thanksgiving as were heading from TX to OR (thanksgiving) and Tx to Wa (christmas) if there are any between there lol Anyways yeah. I like this place it's great.


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Sarodentry (May 24, 2010)

Thanks Secret Garden!


----------

